# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Вышла новая версия Linux-ядра — 2.6.33

## ALEX(XX)

Среди ключевых новшеств в Linux 2.6.33 выделяются: Nouveau (свободный драйвер для видеокарт NVIDIA), поддержка Nintendo Wii и Gamecube, DRDB (Distributed Replicated Block Device), расширение безопасности к TCP «cookie transactions», системный вызов для объединения в группы нескольких recvmsg(), новые команды для perf, поддержка Xen PV-on-HVM, драйверы для виртуальных сетевых и графических карт от VMware (Ethernet NIC vmxnet3, Virtual GPU). 

Среди других изменений можно отметить: 
Compcache для создания основанных на RAM блочных устройств, которые могу использоваться как swap;     появление контроллера блочного ввода-вывода (block IO controller);     возможность своппинга KSM-страниц (Kernel Samepage Merging);     из ядра убран код проекта Android (подробнее о проблемах незадолго до этого сообщал Грег Кроа-Хартман).

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

*Для Linux ядра 2.6.33 доступны патчи "-ck", увеличивающие отзывчивость системы* 

Кон Коливас (Con Kolivas) подготовил для Linux ядра 2.6.33 комплект своих фирменных патчей "-ck", направленных на увеличение отзывчивости и интерактивности десктоп-ориентированных систем.

Состав набора патчей:
 планировщик задач BFS (Brain Fuck Scheduler); патчи для уменьшения интенсивности обращения к разделу подкачки; патчи для изменения работы LRU-кэша в системе управления памятью,; изменение назначения приоритетов для простаивающих процессов (idleprio); поддержка опции конфигурирования vmsplit; увеличение частоты генерации прерываний от таймера (HZ) по умолчанию с 250 до 1000 Гц; патч, повышающий максимальный верхний предел установки HZ в 10000 Гц; тюнинг различных настроек ядра. 

opennet.ru

----------

